

Windows 10 will be a free upgrade even for non-genuine users - allending
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-will-be-a-free-upgrade-for-genuine-and-non-genuine-users/

======
allending
Anyone else sense the gradual, continuous change in the way MSFT has been
evolving under Satya Nadella? Four years ago, I wouldn't take a second look at
MS news, and now it seems every couple weeks brings some rather interesting
new thing they are trying out.

------
citizeneighteen
This is the kind of thing i dislike. It reeks of "if you're not the customer
you're the product. Why would anyone make something that cost millions free
unless they could gain something else from it.

